# 531 frame with track ends or non vertical dropouts



## jim55 (6 Feb 2012)

for conversion to a fixed gear ,,got one just now but the frame ov got is rubbish so i just wana transfer parts over ,,paintwork is not a big deal cos il b getting it redone ,anybody selling one ,,with lugs preferably


----------



## jim55 (6 Feb 2012)

ooops ,,,56 cm +


----------



## marxist_fixie (11 Feb 2012)

Condor Pista....OK not 531 but very good branded chromoly...Deda COM 12.5....55cm.....frame without forks....£130 ovno posted or i supply chromoly forks....black for an extra £30 or chrome for an extra £58...includes a threadless headset.....can supply pics.....it has recently been powder coated by Armourtex in London...gloss back...and not used since its been .....let me know if you are interested....the seatpost bolt is Campag.....the frame has no dings or dents...i'll even include a drinks cage!


----------



## jim55 (12 Feb 2012)

just a wee bit too small mate ,,im 6.0 and its a 59 ive got ,56 would do at a push but its not ideal ,,sorry


----------



## marxist_fixie (12 Feb 2012)

No problem...good luck with your search.


----------



## marxist_fixie (12 Feb 2012)

Are you on the LFGSS forum?....More chance there!


----------



## jim55 (12 Feb 2012)

i am now ,thanks


----------



## stumpy66 (14 Feb 2012)

Ive a holdsworth frame i bought with the intention of doing as a single speed, im 6ft 1 but will measure the frame. Its got forks, quill stem, double compag chainset. Ive had it for 2 years so unlikely im going to build it up. Will measure up and take some pics


----------



## CyclingCat (10 Mar 2012)

60cm with 122mm between rear dropouts. No lugs. Not sure what "track ends or non vertical dropouts" means.


----------



## marxist_fixie (10 Mar 2012)

CyclingCat said:


> 60cm with 122mm between rear dropouts. No lugs. Not sure what "track ends or non vertical dropouts" means.


 
Track ends are found on a track bike....no gears...or one gear to be totally accurate..but multi-gears..5/6/7/8/9/10/11 speed with either a freewheel or cassette....vertical dropouts are very modern frames and the entry for the rear wheel is virtually vertical.

If your frame uses a derailleur it won't have track ends and if your frame uses a derailleur.....and is a steel touring frame or a road frame from 1960s-1990s...then it will most likely have horizontal dropouts.

The point being you can run a fixed gear with track ends or horizontal dropouts but not vertical dropouts.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2012)

just taken one to lbs for 1st stage of rebuild


----------



## gary r (22 Mar 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/56cm-ribble-531-steel-cyclo-cross-frame-tony-dolan.97619/

any good? its a 56cm but with the extra clearances its fine for 6ft.

Gary (07780 666555)


----------

